# big dog erections



## TobyK9 (Feb 5, 2010)

Is this normal every time we come back from a walk? Toby never has one when out or before a walk but always in the first 5 mins or so of returning, you licks it and stuff which I guess is normal but he's about 6 months so maybe time to get the op I guess, but why does he have big erections as soon as we get back? Is there an instict reason for it? As in does he like me in that way? Or is it a 'teenage phase' hormone release that is trigger from returning from the walk? Will this settle down as its quite off putting or must I have the op for him to calm the hormones?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

By erection, so you mean swollen within the sheath, or is he getting his entire penis out?


----------



## TobyK9 (Feb 5, 2010)

Its difficult to explain without sounding crude as I don't really know the correct terms, but he's getting it right out, but only in the first 5 mins of returning home, but absolutley no other time, will the op stop this or is it just a dog thing for his age?


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Just answer does it look like a lipstick or not matey hahaha, sorry this thread tickled me lmao
xx


----------



## TobyK9 (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm not really sure what a lipstick properly looks like but I guess it looks like a little rocket? If that makes sense? Its very big, it seems bigger than the bit it comes out of, I'm sory I don't know the terms but I don't mean to be graphic I can only say what I see. Is that what lipstick looks like? He's a very friendly dog, and recently he's been sleeping on my bed, could he be getting feelings for me? I just think maybe the op could help but I don't want to do it too soon? Bit stuck really I've never seen this before?


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Its probably just excitement of being on a walk mate
xx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

TobyK9 said:


> Its difficult to explain without sounding crude as I don't really know the correct terms, but he's getting it right out, but only in the first 5 mins of returning home, but absolutley no other time, will the op stop this or is it just a dog thing for his age?


When one of mine was at a similar age, he would get his entire penis out, and the glands would swell like they would when a dog and bitch tie.
I remember calling the vet a few times as it was out for *ages*.

Whilst unpleasant to look at, i wouldnt be too concerned about it, and i dont think its a justifiable reason for early castration.

Its more than likely age related, as he is just hitting sexual maturity.

Both of mine (castrated for over 10 years each) will swell a bit when excited, and frequently get the old lipstick out at random times. They also do it when very relaxed.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

TobyK9 said:


> I'm not really sure what a lipstick properly looks like but I guess it looks like a little rocket? If that makes sense? Its very big, it seems bigger than the bit it comes out of, I'm sory I don't know the terms but I don't mean to be graphic I can only say what I see. Is that what lipstick looks like? He's a very friendly dog, and recently he's been sleeping on my bed, could he be getting feelings for me? I just think maybe the op could help but I don't want to do it too soon? Bit stuck really I've never seen this before?


I can assure you that you dog does not have feelings for you in that way. Ace has his out all the time and ill be a bit graphic for you tell me if its the same.
Its bright red maybe whiteish at the end. The bit that comes out is about 3 inches long?
Ace's comes out to say hi every time he sits down and sometimes when he gets over excited when playing. I would hazard a guess that it is very normal for male dogs.
Castrating will not get rid of this as it is the testicles that are removed and not the bit that comes out.
Our old boy was castrated and he still came out every so often all be it not as much x


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

TobyK9 said:


> I'm not really sure what a lipstick properly looks like but I guess it looks like a little rocket? If that makes sense? Its very big, it seems bigger than the bit it comes out of, I'm sory I don't know the terms but I don't mean to be graphic I can only say what I see. Is that what lipstick looks like? He's a very friendly dog, and recently he's been sleeping on my bed, could he be getting feelings for me? I just think maybe the op could help but I don't want to do it too soon? Bit stuck really I've never seen this before?


i dont think hes geting feelings for you lol!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

This is the entire penis :










More commonly seen in entire males. If he gets the whole thing out, it can take time to go down and be retracted.

This is the more commenly seen "lipstick" :










Neutered or not, most males get these out at some point.

EDIT: Its not always sexually related. Especially in a young dog. It seems to be something they dont have much control over.


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

I would say he is madly and deeply head over heels for you and is now showing it LOL
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Congratulations, You Have A Gay Dog Now!


But Is he the only Gay in the village?
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Keep his nails trimmed just in case


----------



## TobyK9 (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh I see, feel a bit red faced now, well I guess that's good news, I wanted our relationship to be sort of friendly but with me in charge but not over the top so he's scared, I thought I might have been a bit too friendly because of sleeping on my bed and extra dentastix and stuff, he always follows me around and then with the big erections after our walks I wasn't quite sure weather he took my kindness the wrong way.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

TobyK9 said:


> Oh I see, feel a bit red faced now, well I guess that's good news, I wanted our relationship to be sort of friendly but with me in charge but not over the top so he's scared, I thought I might have been a bit too friendly because of sleeping on my bed and extra dentastix and stuff, he always follows me around and then with the big erections after our walks I wasn't quite sure weather he took my kindness the wrong way.


ha ha ha just out of interest which one of the pictures that were posted do you see?


----------



## TobyK9 (Feb 5, 2010)

Pictures? Sorry I didn't see any pictures?


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> This is the entire penis :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these ones?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> When one of mine was at a similar age, *he would get his entire penis out, and the glands would swell like they would when a dog and bitch tie.*
> I remember calling the vet a few times as it was out for *ages*.
> 
> Whilst unpleasant to look at, i wouldnt be too concerned about it, and i dont think its a justifiable reason for early castration.
> ...


I remember the bit in bold  About two weeks after Roo had been done, the bit in bold occured and I was all    but I thought she cut those out   

I think they just happen to have it out at times, when Roo gets a bit excited it will come out, and it was *always* out when my Mum's friend who owns his favourite bitch comes around 

I wouldn't worry too much, sounds normal


----------



## TobyK9 (Feb 5, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Keep his nails trimmed just in case


Do you think there's a risk whilst he's sleeping on bed at night? Should I make him sleep downstairs? I don't know now, I appreciate peoples opinions but if he does like me that's the sort of thing I want to discourage if possible?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

those pics should have had a warning LOL. put me off me sausages now:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## TobyK9 (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh thank you, I see the pictures now, its like the top one I'm not sure if its bigger than tobys though, it did seem that sort of size, will different breeds have different sizes? He's a gsdxsbt


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

dexter said:


> those pics should have had a warning LOL. put me off me sausages now


ha ha ha ha ha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

TobyK9 said:


> Do you think there's a risk whilst he's sleeping on bed at night? Should I make him sleep downstairs? I don't know now, I appreciate peoples opinions but if he does like me that's the sort of thing I want to discourage if possible?


I think you are humanising him a bit. He wont be feeling any "attraction" to you in an emotional or sexual sense.


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Is this thread a joke?! Do you really think your dog fancies you?!

Am so glad I have bitches after looking at those photos!  :lol:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Pug_D said:


> Is this thread a joke?! Do you really think your dog fancies you?!
> 
> Am so glad I have bitches after looking at those photos!  :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Pug_D said:


> Is this thread a joke?! Do you really think your dog fancies you?!
> 
> Am so glad I have bitches after looking at those photos!  :lol:


Even if it is"nt a joke I havent stopped :lol::lol::lol::lol:sorry :lol:


----------



## TobyK9 (Feb 5, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> I think you are humanising him a bit. He wont be feeling any "attraction" to you in an emotional or sexual sense.


I understand what you're saying, I dont mean to humanise him, I'm sorry if it comes across that way It wasn't ment to, I'm definatley not one of those who thinks dogs should be dressed up or anything, I think that is cruel, but dogs do have feelings surely, I do think they like some and not others, he definatley prefers me to my wife, I'm just worried about how much as his hormones are going to be going mental for him at the moment?

no this is not a joke to the people suggesting it is, I'm sorry, i've tried to explain as best I can but I don't know all the terms for the different bits and things and ive not had a dog do this before, I just wanted to ask thats all


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

TobyK9 said:


> I understand what you're saying, I dont mean to humanise him, I'm sorry if it comes across that way It wasn't ment to, I'm definatley not one of those who thinks dogs should be dressed up or anything, I think that is cruel, but dogs do have feelings surely, I do think they like some and not others, he definatley prefers me to my wife, I'm just worried about how much as his hormones are going to be going mental for him at the moment?
> 
> no this is not a joke to the people suggesting it is, I'm sorry, i've tried to explain as best I can but I don't know all the terms for the different bits and things and ive not had a dog do this before, I just wanted to ask thats all


Do you do more for him that your wife? Feed him, walk him, give him attention? Most dogs will always bond with the person they get most good stuff from.

It could be hormone related, but he's not doing it because he has amorous feelings for you if that makes sense. Its a stage/phase many male dogs go through.

I really wouldnt worry too much about it, its perfectly normal and he'll most likely grow out of it.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Well I have never owned a Staffie, but i have GSD's, so the teenage years he could be a bit of a pain lol, so from around 8 months old, he will push the boundries an awful lot, and be a teenage thuglet im afraid, thats from a GSD point of view lol
xx


----------



## TobyK9 (Feb 5, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Do you do more for him that your wife? Feed him, walk him, give him attention? Most dogs will always bond with the person they get most good stuff from..


Definatley yes, I don't any of those things for my wife just toby really and he seems happy, I guess he must be bonded to me more, I'll definatley not do the op yet then, I did at first think that would solve it but I guess hearing the replies then that isn't a good thing to do just yet, I'll see if you grows out of this stage, I hope he does it just worried me when he started doing it


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

TobyK9 said:


> Definatley yes, I don't any of those things for my wife just toby really and he seems happy, I guess he must be bonded to me more, I'll definatley not do the op yet then, I did at first think that would solve it but I guess hearing the replies then that isn't a good thing to do just yet, I'll see if you grows out of this stage, I hope he does it just worried me when he started doing it


He is getting to an age where he will start being a bit more rebellious and difficult, commonly known as the "teenage phase". It can seem like all your training has gone out the window, and you live with a little devil.

Not all dogs go through it, but be prepared. This is where many dogs start being destructive and pushy. Its important at this time to maintain training and socialisation.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

suewhite said:


> Even if it is"nt a joke I havent stopped :lol::lol::lol::lol:sorry :lol:


Same here 

Hahahahaha,


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

> Do you do more for him that your wife?


if only you would us to or with .....PMSL sorry Nonnie :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

Its a gay dog I tell thee!


He wants to be civilly ceremoned to you!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

